# Routing all traffic through Tor



## Mr_Dragon (Dec 16, 2018)

How's a better way to route all outgoing traffic on my old PC which is purposed to darknet activities through Tor - use a transparent proxy or manually proxy every application and drop non-tor traffic in pf or use a transparent proxy? Can transparent proxy work together with manually proxying every application?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2018)

You can only route services that support a SOCKS4 proxy, you cannot route arbitrary TCP/UDP connections through Tor.


----------



## Nyakov (Mar 28, 2019)

SirDice said:


> You can only route services that support a SOCKS4 proxy, you cannot route arbitrary TCP/UDP connections through Tor.


And the is no way to configure NAT firewall rule for this or something similar?


----------



## D-FENS (Mar 28, 2019)

getopt said:


> What about net/ss5?
> 
> 
> SS5 Socks Server


The point is that the client applications need to support a SOCKS4 proxy. The server would be provided by the Tor software.


----------



## D-FENS (Mar 28, 2019)

Nyakov said:


> And the is no way to configure NAT firewall rule for this or something similar?


The network address translation simply replaces IP addresses in the datagrams. It does not do tunneling. I am not a tor pro, but I think it creates a series of nested encrypted tunnels and routes the traffic through them.
With NAT you can play with the routing but you can't tunnel encrypted stuff.


----------

